# Joey Ybarra Custom Rod



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

For those of you that frequent Fishing Tackle Unlimited here in Houston, Joey is no stranger. He is an authority on many different levels. He is manager of the Reel Repair shop for FTU and has been for some 14 years. His depth of knowledge on reel repair (and I mean ANY reel) is second to none. But he is also one of the most instinctual fisherman I have ever known, a master of knot tying, a pretty good cook, and his ability to build rods is at a level most of us have not seen.

Since I've come to work at FTU, I've gotten to know Joey pretty well and he, through example, has pushed me to bring my work to a higher level of expectation and result. Many of us started this journey just wanting to build rods. But what starts as a past time, soon develops into an obsession. Trying to build better, seeking this, learning that&#8230;but when I started really studying Joeys work..I came to quite a few realizations&#8230; Joey is one hell of a rod builder&#8230; no flashy bling&#8230;no outrageous colors&#8230;just from tip to butt one of the finest rod builds you will hold in your hand. His choices are outstanding&#8230;his craftsmanship is second to none, and his work speaks for itself. He just finished a rod for Bobby Chism that they both collaborated on. Bobby is also no slouch on being knowledgeable on what makes a good rod. He has over 400 rods and reels in his personal collection

Joey never posts his work on the Internet, so I asked if I could put it on here..thought you would like to see it and I think it should be shared.

They chose a G Loomis Mahogany HS9000 blank that is a 7'6" that they cut down to 7'. Joey used a REC fly rod reel seat that he shaved to accommodate a Shimano Stella reel. The silver plug on the butt cap is from the seat kit. They also use FUJI Gold Cermet Titanium spinning guides!!!
The gold redfish you see in the foregrip is just that&#8230;24 karat gold. When I took these pictures&#8230;Joey only had a few coats on it, but it is now finished.
This rod is simple in taste, exquisite in its adornment, and rich to the teeth in its execution. I got a chance to make these pix of it&#8230;it doesn't disappoint in person!


----------



## JRAMEY (Oct 8, 2008)

WOW! Thats awesome!


----------



## kutb8t (Jul 1, 2009)

_I was ckeckn it out while i was @ F.T.U, nice lookn rod._


----------



## kutb8t (Jul 1, 2009)

_I know Joey for at least 10 yrs or not more, jus talkn to him and askn for advice,I know for a fact that Joey is by far the best rod builder that I know, so Joey thanks for all the tips and help you've gave me,thanks bro. :cheers:_


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

You're right Terry, very good looking rod. Even the flex coat work is serious.


----------



## abz400 (Nov 3, 2008)

nice work joey


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

Awesome! 
Thanks Terry


----------



## OwenD (Mar 31, 2008)

Off the wall!


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

Looks to good to go in a rod box or get slim on it.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Photos DO NOT do justice to this rod. The attention to detail is second to none, down the tiniest detail. It's not just this rod either. Every piece that he has built (that I've seen), is superb.....Very nice work, amigo,,,,,,Jim


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

The rod is at the FTU Gulf Freeway location if anyone wants to see it...Bobby said he would leave it there for a few days...Just ask Joey in Reel repair!


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

No flashy bling?? I beg to differ! Have you seen his Hannah Montana rod?? That's some serious bling... This rod looks great! No expense spared with the gold cermet... Very nice!!


----------



## Zombie (May 24, 2009)

Looks very nice, classy and well-built rod. Randy.


----------



## trouttracker82 (Oct 3, 2005)

that a nice rod


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I knew Joey had an eye for detail when I saw the snakeskin build! Beautiful job on this one, too!
Jerry


----------



## CT750 (Jun 10, 2006)

Glad he finally got some recognition for his work. His attention to detail is some of the best you'll ever see. And if you haven't seen it yet, stop by and see the snake skin rod if he still has it, its truly one of a kind.

Gerry


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Outstanding Guys! Thanks Terry...


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

It's a very clean look and it looks very usable to boot. Great looking build.


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

CT750 said:


> Glad he finally got some recognition for his work. His attention to detail is some of the best you'll ever see. And if you haven't seen it yet, stop by and see the snake skin rod if he still has it, its truly one of a kind.
> 
> Gerry


I'll second that Gerry, the harnell 550 is a pc of work but snake head just tops them all. All I can say is from what I have seen up close and personal, his work is top shelf w/out doubt. Great work as always. Thanks Terry.


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

Pictures do not do this rod justice. (no offense to your photography, Terry) This is truly a phenomenal rod. Great work Joey


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

Are there any pics of the snake skin rod?


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

you might try on RBO. The rod was shown at the '09 ICRBE. I looked in the photo section and couldn't come up with anything. It was probably a "members" photos. I did see it in RBO photos though a while back. It's has the head of a diamondback on the butt end as though it was swallowing the rod. It's aheavy surfrod. Old Harrington 550 I believe. Another showpiece. Even the handle on the Shimano Trinidad was done in Diamondback.


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

pg542 said:


> you might try on RBO. The rod was shown at the '09 ICRBE. I looked in the photo section and couldn't come up with anything. It was probably a "members" photos. I did see it in RBO photos though a while back. It's has the head of a diamondback on the butt end as though it was swallowing the rod. It's aheavy surfrod. Old Harrington 550 I believe. Another showpiece. Even the handle on the Shimano Trinidad was done in Diamondback.


I think I've seen that one in Rodmaker Mag. It was cool looking.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

fishin styx said:


> I think I've seen that one in Rodmaker Mag. It was cool looking.


....I'll bet that's where I saw it. It was brown foam (eva/hyp) grips on it.


----------

